# Virginia Ball Buster



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

Holy cow! I went for a long ride this weekend, taking off from Fort Eustis. I planned on going to Yorktown, the Williamsburg, Jamestown and back to Eustis, but I never thought the Colonial Parkway would be so painful! I've driven there before but this was the first time I rode it. I had seen plenty of people doing weekend rides on the Parkway, so I decided to join in... People should ride the Colonial Parkway to train for the Paris-Roubaix! I got halfway between Yorktown and Williamsburg and had to turn around and go back, as my jewels were completely numb! And I still had another 15 or so miles to go on that rough road til Jamestown. Are there any other rideable roads between Yorktown and Williamsburg that would offer a smoother surface? Route 17 has too much traffic... I felt the aftermath of the Parkway for 24 hours... I hope I can still reproduce... ouch


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Colonial Rockway . . .*

. . is what some of us here call it.

Check your PM inbox, I sent you some other routes to Yorktown and Jamestown.


----------



## Powder Hound (Aug 11, 2005)

I simply can't do it. It would be great because the Yorktown-WB-Jamestown triangle is beautiful, but even with my somewhat dampened Klein, I get the same numbness and general fatigue.

I pull out the mountain frame on slicks to make it down to Yorktown and have no problems. I love the route but wished I could take advantage of my road frame...

We're pretty lucky here in the Burg with so many great scenic backroads.


----------

